# At least Dick Turpin wore a mask!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just read in the March edition of MMM mag that the C&CC are running temporary sites at Gravesend for the Olympics in 2012. "Good oh". I hear you say. " At last a cheap and reasonable way to see the games and take in the atmosphere".

Oh no it isn't! The club that's the "friendly Club" and run for the benefit of its members is charging £30 a NIGHT and will only take bookings for a minimum of 3 nights.

£30 a night for pitch on a "club" site! They should be ashamed of themselves. In Germany for the World Cup they laid on extra Stellaplatz and motorhome parking at the stadia for no extra cost but here a club wants to rip off it's members and is bragging about its commitment to them!

Can I propose a massive boycott of the club and its temporary site for the duration of the games?


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

NO. :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Annsman said:


> Just read in the March edition of MMM mag that the C&CC are running temporary sites at Gravesend for the Olympics in 2012. "Good oh". I hear you say. " At last a cheap and reasonable way to see the games and take in the atmosphere".
> 
> Oh no it isn't! The club that's the "friendly Club" and run for the benefit of its members is charging £30 a NIGHT and will only take bookings for a minimum of 3 nights.
> 
> ...


As it's a *temporary* site they will be renting land from a landowner for the duration.

The landowner can no doubt command a premium price because of the Olympics and that price which the C&CC will pay will have to be reflected in the nightly charge to campers.
I've no intention of using the site and see no reason why I, through my subs should subsidise those who do.

Why propose a boycott? The law of supply and demand prevails.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It would be the last place to visit whilst the Olympics are on. The best place is in front of the tele watching differing sports.
The only exceptions would be the opening and closing ceremonies.

tony


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I would be inclined to cancel my membership and tell them why.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

It is up to the C&CC to provide free Stellaplatz
I would say £30 is not overly excessive for such an event 
Try getting into a site close to an F1 event and check there charges
You could always try for a cheep hotel nearby 8O


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Its the same all over - I looked at staying over in Sandwich for the golf this year......

http://sandwich-leisurepark.co.uk/open_golf2011.htm


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Its a fixed term event so they have to recover all the money spent in a specific period of time rather than spreading the cost over a long period. As mentioned by a previous response there will be high land rent charges as well. Add to this the cost of getting water/electric etc in just for a short period of time I think £30 a night is pretty reasonable tbh.

Karl


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The club has made millions from it's sites over the last couple of years and I don't think it would have cost them that much in actual reveue to have provided the pitches at a price similar to a CL site for members seeing as it's only a once in a life time event.

If it's a club run for the benefit of the membership then surely the commercial arm of the club doesn't have to return a profit for everything. Even if it cost them a few grand to provide it I don't think that is expecting too much from them as the members do contribute willingly and considerably at other times.

Seems though I'm very much in the minority, so I'll move on!


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

ANNSAMAN.

Your banging your head against a brick wall when you nock the club on this forum 
but i do agree with you.

And i think its days are numbered if it keeps on ripping off its members. (the club not mhf)

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you should not consider yourself in the minority, just see how many dissagreed with youcampared with how many did not.
but then again the point was made about the cost of hiring the land and if it was subsidisedthere would be someone who dissagreed with that. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to reopen this topic after 7 months but we have just booked a C&CC CS near Weymouth so we can see the Olympics sailing next July.

They are charging £30 a night for a Certified Site on a farm!

I suppose you cant blame them for trying to get what they can :x 

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

peej said:


> Sorry to reopen this topic after 7 months but we have just booked a C&CC CS near Weymouth so we can see the Olympics sailing next July.
> 
> They are charging £30 a night for a Certified Site on a farm!
> 
> ...


This ain't rip off Dorset for nothing you know.

You'll be pleased that they are spending a fortune on the road systems just to get you there. If you have shares in a traffic light company you should be doing well. Hopefully they will be Siemens ones as they pay my pension. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113834-.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

At Goodwood Chris Grew Paid £50.00 per night last weekend.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-113854-days0-orderasc-0.html

The price of the Landlords rent has to be a big consideration and land in London isnt cheap.

But all these big shows can demand these sort of prices after all the cost of hotels would be huge so I would rather pay £30 live in my M/Home.
I have paid £100 per night for a London Hotel and thats really cheap goodness knows what it will cost when the Olympics are on.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Annsman said:


> The club has made millions from it's sites over the last couple of years and I don't think it would have cost them that much in actual reveue to have provided the pitches at a price similar to a CL site for members seeing as it's only a once in a life time event.
> 
> If it's a club run for the benefit of the membership then surely the commercial arm of the club doesn't have to return a profit for everything. Even if it cost them a few grand to provide it I don't think that is expecting too much from them as the members do contribute willingly and considerably at other times.
> 
> Seems though I'm very much in the minority, so I'll move on!


As I hate the Olympics, I hate the Billions we have wasted building facilities that no one wanted or needed or will use after the event, I would hate the idea that my membership money was subsidising anything to do with the event

Sorry! Not normally passionate about such things but the Billions spent will not return anything like that in revenue or prestige. The Royal wedding showcased us to the world, showing what we do best.

Just imagine what we could spend, what I think is now, in the region of £17,000,000,000.00

Nurses, teachers, army, navy, air force personnel, doctors, build some more schools, houses for low paid workers and elderly, meals on wheels, vacinations, Oh there are so many more things than a bloody velodrome!

Want to ride a bike? Great we have a fantastic network of cycle tracks around the country Want to swim? Use the public baths the same as the rest of us (which are normally skanky as we have no money to improve them)

The whole thing is a waste of money, just at a time when we have sooo much of the stuff as a country.

So No, £30 is probably the going rate to watch a bunch of foreign people come to our country, get treated like royalty along with their sycophants and go home with all the medals, leaving us the empty buildings and the rubbish to deal with :lol:

Eddie


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

eddievanbitz said:


> Want to ride a bike? Great we have a fantastic network of cycle tracks around the country


As a passionate cyclist I really dont agree with that comment. When you compare it with France and Germany!!

It's getting better but it has a long way to go.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Eddievanbitz, I detest the Olympics and the utter waste of public money.
If I can I shall arrange my holiday next year to coincide with the Olympics just so that I can avoid it.
As for the sites for the Olympics, it is supply and demand that rules and I would cancel my membership immediately if there were any suggestion that the majority of members were subsidising this in any way.
Surely the bigger rip-off is the price charged by the CC for overnight camping at the NEC for the Caravan Show, yet a large number of members on here claim that it is good value. £25 per night for a car park with shaky electrics. There isn't even a need for electrics for a couple of nights.
Gerry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

GerryD said:


> I agree with Eddievanbitz, I detest the Olympics and the utter waste of public money.
> If I can I shall arrange my holiday next year to coincide with the Olympics just so that I can avoid it.
> As for the sites for the Olympics, it is supply and demand that rules and I would cancel my membership immediately if there were any suggestion that the majority of members were subsidising this in any way.
> Surely the bigger rip-off is the price charged by the CC for overnight camping at the NEC for the Caravan Show, yet a large number of members on here claim that it is good value. £25 per night for a car park with shaky electrics. There isn't even a need for electrics for a couple of nights.
> Gerry


Well I love the Olympics and I hope we get the world champs in 2017 as well - cant wait.  8)

Steve


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with eddievanbitz, scandalous waste of money just so some self-regarding jumped up big wigs from the IOC with their hands in the till and pockets full of brown envelopes can lord it around the place with their cronies, whilst a bunch free-loading politicians on Corporate Days Out get the best tickets.
Never wanted this stupid jamboree in the first place and was appalled when Paris didn't win so that all those in the UK interested is this sort of stuff could get to it easily, get some good weather and have a decent holiday rather than being stuck in the half re-claimed marshlands of East London.
As for £30 a night (minimum 3 nights).....beggars belief.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

There are some who would object to such an event being subsidised, as I presume it would if prices were reduced significantly? Not everyone wants, or is fit enough, to go to the actual games. I for one, would like a nice pitch on the beach at Portland!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

If Annsman your are a member then remember its the MEMBERS who have contributed to this decision not some big wig in a suit.

If you do not like it, please voice your opinion at the AGM, its YOUR club and the club can only act on what its members tell them.

All normal sites will operate normal club prices (as far as we can tell) so you have places like Horsley, Hertford, Theobalds, Chertsey plus many many more to choose from if you want a London base.

What about the CC, they are also offering temp sites and some local councils, all around the same price.

Surely charging a competitve amount is better than us club members subsidising non members?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Surely the bigger rip-off is the price charged by the CC for overnight camping at the NEC for the Caravan Show, yet a large number of members on here claim that it is good value. £25 per night for a car park with shaky electrics. There isn't even a need for electrics for a couple of nights.
> Gerry


Make that £27.50 for a 6 amp hookup! 8O


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
It's no wonder the French Motorhome fraternity do not come to the UK with these over inflated charges, of course we will not include the weather that we usually get.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*£30*

The Olympics are an event I wont be attending, nor am I interested in, but for those who are, £30 per night is not a lot - more so if two or three in a unit.

How much is a B&B?

Russell


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

being a newbie and having tickets for the athletics I have to say we have just booked a site for 4 nights who are providing a shuttle bus to the train/tube link to get into central London, a beer tent on site (for those who are interested) with a large screen, EHU, space for the awning.

There are 4 of us going and the cost is £58 per night which I can guarantee some will say is a rip off but please tell where to find a hotel/B&B in London at Olympic time for less than £15/night each

Add on the £48 for the athletics tickets for a once in a lifetime chance to go to one of the greatest sporting events in the world and soak up the atmosphere and I think we have the makings of a great mini break

I am happy with the price we have paid but expect a flood of replies telling me what fools we've been  

c'est la vie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

commuter said:


> being a newbie and having tickets for the athletics I have to say we have just booked a site for 4 nights who are providing a shuttle bus to the train/tube link to get into central London, a beer tent on site (for those who are interested) with a large screen, EHU, space for the awning.
> 
> There are 4 of us going and the cost is £58 per night which I can guarantee some will say is a rip off but please tell where to find a hotel/B&B in London at Olympic time for less than £15/night each
> 
> ...


You remind me a person with his cup half full not half empty good for you :wink: my kind of guy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

commuter said:


> I am happy with the price we have paid but expect a flood of replies telling me what fools we've been


Not from our mature and sensible members Commuter. :roll:

It's your money, and nobody else's business how you spend it. 8O

I'm planning to buy a posh new telly so we can watch the events in HD on a big screen (well - 40" :roll: ) which will cost about the same as what you are paying. Your option suits you - ours suits us. 

If anyone tries to impose their will on your wallet - just ignore them! :wink:

Dave


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks locovan for me it's a win/win situation

I was dreading the prospect of finding and paying for a hotel and train tickets and then our dream of owning a home on wheels came to fruition way before we intended it to and all the problems were solved at a reasonable cost .......if you don't add on the cost of the MH :wink:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Just imagine what we could spend, what I think is now, in the region of £17,000,000,000.00 .......
> Eddie


Wasn't it Labour that has wasted almost that much on a duff computer system for the NHS that has never worked, and is now being scrapped -- now that is wastage!!!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks Zebedee

I too will be glued to a big screen when not "down in the smoke" but wanted us (SWMBO and 2 kids in tow) to experience the atmosphere which in a beer tent will probably be ........well you get the picture

It will not come round so close to home again in my lifetime and I can't wait. Enjoy whatever you want to watch or don't want to watch wherever you are

with a name like yours you should be in one of the jumping discipline's? Give it some thought they might still have a vacancy


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Uncertain*

I live in Greenwich, where at least 2 Olympic events are scheduled to take place, but as a resident who had a tax automatically deducted from my pensioners income for the games, and no benefit given in return, I shall not be at home during the relevant period.

My big house shall remain Olympics free, as will be elsewhere catching the sun.

Bah Humbug !


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Rent out and get your money back!


----------

